# A new rig for TPU soon.



## alucasa (May 6, 2009)

I promised that I'd put a rig on TPU WCG, and I will keep my word.

My new WCG rig will evolve around this case : SILVERSTONE Sugo SG05-B

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163149

I am still deciding what mini itx board to go with.


----------



## 4x4n (May 6, 2009)

I like the case, but you're pretty limited in mini itx. What processor are thinking of using?


----------



## alucasa (May 6, 2009)

If I go for Intel, Q8200 or Q9400.

If I go for AMD, there is currently no board for PhII, so I guess X4 9950.

If I want a pci-e 16x video card, I will have to go for Intel.


----------



## 4x4n (May 6, 2009)

Do they make a 9400s? That would be nice set-up.


----------



## alucasa (May 6, 2009)

NCIX sells them apparently.

http://ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=31414&vpn=BX80580Q9400&manufacture=Intel&promoid=1005

And so does Newegg.

Only half L2 cache as Q9550 and up though. It shouldn't matter since all it will do is crunch.


----------



## BrooksyX (May 6, 2009)

I have a Zotac 630i mini-itx on the way. Should be here tomorrow or thursday. Ill let you know how it works out. To bad it only has a pci-e 1x slot and not a 16x though. I am pretty much stuck with onboard video unless I want to cut the 1x slot.


----------



## alucasa (May 6, 2009)

Zotac has one with pci-e 16x, but the price is pretty much 3x of 630i.


----------



## BrooksyX (May 6, 2009)

Yeah I saw it. It also has the 9300 onboard graphics which is good enough to run some of todays games. (COD4 for example). The built in wifi is nice too. But since I am mainly using it for a htpc the 630i should be more than enough. Just needed the hdmi out.


----------



## alucasa (May 6, 2009)

If you are interested in mini-itx stuff, check my NAS thread as well. Just click on the rig name "NAS-Apathy" in my signature. It's a mini-itx build. It's crunching also.

I've been building mini-itx rigs for some years now.


----------



## BrooksyX (May 6, 2009)

okay thanks, ill take a look. You can find my mini-itx project log in signature as well.


----------



## alucasa (May 6, 2009)

Gonna go with Zotac GF9300-D-E

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813500022


----------



## BrooksyX (May 6, 2009)

alucasa said:


> Gonna go with Zotac GF9300-D-E
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813500022



No far! Wanna trade for my 630i 

looks like the price went up. I thought it was like $145 yesterday.
edit: nvm, noticed you linked the Canadian website. I was looking at the US site.


----------



## alucasa (May 6, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> edit: nvm, noticed you linked the Canadian website. I was looking at the US site.



Probably (lol) because I live in Toronto.

Anyway, I think I will go with Q9300. The decision time will be tonight. NCIX always have a big sale on Wednesday night. I might be able to save some money on CPU and a few other components with that.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 6, 2009)

i wish they had a mini itx board with onboard video for i7s

lol


----------



## alucasa (May 6, 2009)

There will be. Mini-ITX always lags behind by 6 months to a year on new tech. But there are a few factors that are preventing Mini-ITX 1366, I think. 
The first being ridiculously expensive X58. And the cpu socket is bigger. It reduces little space mini-itx has. Additionally, wider heatsink holes.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 6, 2009)

Alucasa itx is a really good power saving way to go. I would highly suggest "Intel BOXD945GCLF2 Atom 330 Intel 945GC Mini ITX Motherboard with Hyper-Threading" from newegg for 81 bucks. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813121359. The Atom 330 is a dual core with Hyper-Threading. I've built 4 so far, and they are snappier than the atom 230. The builds were for other people.

The only Con with the Atom chips are the NB heatsink and fan. I would recommend replacing the NB heatsink with a zalman zm-nb32k NB Cooler "Its fanless". As long as you have one fan in your case to create air flow. The Atom 230 (single core) draw 4 watts and the 330 (Dual core) draw 8 watts. The nice thing is that both chips have Hyper-Threading. Both use single channel memory, watch out for boards with 2 slots, they are still single channel (Max for each slot is 1gb). The boards that use single slots have a max of 2gb. 

I'm going to add 1 Atom 230's today for WCG. I'll post some numbers for that box later in the week to show what numbers they produce daily. 



> “As long as I feel the warmth from the sun and breathe precious air…. I must ask questions to feed the Mind!”


----------



## alucasa (May 6, 2009)

Not going with Atom with this build as I am specifically choosing one with PCI-E 16x.

I know how power saving mini-itx is. My NAS-Apathy unit uses 45watt at full cpu load.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 6, 2009)

Very good, so you plan to fold as well with this box? AMD or Intel chip?


----------



## alucasa (May 6, 2009)

There is no PhII board with PCI-E 16x, so Intel Core 2 quad. I will tinker with Atom 330 later, but I have 2 Merom CPU and 3 Yonah CPU laying around.

I am uncertain I will fold, but it will run WCG.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 6, 2009)

Nice, also check out http://www.mini-itx.com/they have some nice stuff.


----------



## alucasa (May 6, 2009)

They are based on Europe. I use Logic supply instead.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 6, 2009)

I never said buy from them... he he, But for great info on current itx stuff. It's a great place to go.


----------



## alucasa (May 7, 2009)

All parts ordered tonight.

If lucky, I will get all parts on this Friday, if not, definitely early next week.

I am going to use an old 8800GTS 320mb I have on it, now I have to come up with the rig's name.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 7, 2009)

PC name = AlucasaCAN.... hehe


----------



## alucasa (May 7, 2009)

The silverstone case is going to be delivered on Friday for sure since I just got shipping tracking # from NCIX.

Now, I hope they ship cpu mobo and slimline DVD drive today also.
I already have a sata adapter for Slimline DVD, which was a leftover from my previous build.


----------



## alucasa (May 8, 2009)

Case is not here yet, but all other parts are here.












Go here -> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=93712

For more.


----------

